# Trailer shocks



## Vader809 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a trailer that I don't know the age of,the tires are 480x12.what would be a good replacement shock? i can feel it bouncing around, my boat is maybe 900# with the trailer and all. Not sure if a softer shock would be called for or a combo of a softer tire and shock?I know that the trailer tires have a stiffer side wall.just don't care for bouncing and vibration.any suggestions ?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2017)

I never owned a boat trailer with shock absorbers. 

If I had a trailer that I recently purchased, and I didn't know the age of the tires....I would check the manufacturing date out. I put a LINK to a site to do that below.

I've been told that most trailer tires have a life of about five years max.
I am particularly sensitive to this issue since I had a trailer tire blow out on a Sunday 500 miles from home last October. Even though I bought the trailer brand new 9 months before, it turned out that the "new" tires were nearly five years old.

richg99

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=11


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never seen/noticed a boat trailer with shocks either.

What would happen if you removed the shocks and relied on the leaf springs??

You could try adjusting the psi down in the tires to soften the ride some, will need to experiement with the psi.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2017)

Watch the psi. I was told that a contributing factor of my blowout was under-inflation.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 15, 2017)

Many of the older trailers that had coil springs used shocks.
Google for Holesclaw trailers.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Dec 20, 2018)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Many of the older trailers that had coil springs used shocks.
> Google for Holesclaw trailers.



Right on. Here’s a pic of that very brand trailer, for reference.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2018)

Years ago I had an axle like the one shown in the pic but it didn't have the shocks -- only a single coil spring on either side. One of the control arms (or whatever you call that) broke and I was in a real pickle on the side of the road. I ended up jerry rigging the thing so I could limp home, which fortunately was only a couple miles. Then I replaced the whole mess with an axle with leaf springs.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 20, 2018)

I imagine that there is a very good reason why 99% of the boat trailers that I see have leaf springs, rather than coils.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh great. Thanks guys! Now I get to worry the whole time I’m pulling that trailer from MI to Toronto on the 401 that the axle is going to blow apart and send the boat across 4 lanes of interstate. ;-)


----------



## richg99 (Dec 20, 2018)

I guess I'd take side roads and drive slowly until I get it to a trailer dealer who could inspect it thoroughly.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 8, 2019)

Hi All,
I also have a trailer with shocks & coil springs. I'm told my grandpa build it in early 70's when he retired. It's got a single beam running the length and then splits at the end to form a "T" shape. Below is a pic of the shock/coil arrangement. The axle seems similar to ones I've seen for Holsclaw, but my shocks aren't angled. 




Either way, after 45yrs, I'm sure the shocks have seen better days and probably aren't doing much at this point. 

LDUBS,
While we hauled this thing home 12hrs, I had one of the bolts come out of the trailing arms and it was dragging on the road...sounds similar to your story.


----------



## bcbouy (May 8, 2019)

the days long before torsion axles. :LOL2:


----------



## GTS225 (May 8, 2019)

I think, if I were to add shocks, or build with shocks, I'd find a pair of coil-overs from a motorcycle. If necessary, install two on each side, and adjust spring preload for loaded weight.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (May 8, 2019)

I honestly don't know the answer but one concern I would have (had) was that those shocks will be submerged. I understand they are sealed, but seems it can't be a good thing to dunk them.


----------

